# Take Me In Your Arms - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Doobie Brothers - Take Me In Your Arms: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great song - thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4IRBQLjK7Q


----------

